# Dim light, crunchy floor, and texture



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I am assuming we are all in the "not rich" category. Regarding our haunts, we make due with what we have and dream bigger for next year. Duct tape, plastic ties, wire hangers, and dim lighting are my friends. (I thought of making that sentence into a bumper sticker, but figure I may get pulled over more often and have decided to hold off). 

I made this thread to promote my 3 key elements and are if any can add to them. Humor me.

My props are not badass Scarehouse quality. I can try to underlight and strobe stuff, but considering my haunt is mostly outdoors, my best option is ambient lighting from the moon and city light pollution, with light or strobes coming from obscured areas for the purpose of drawing attention and safety. You graveyarders can rock the flood lights...it just won't work as well in my walkthrough.

The indoor bit (garage) needs more lighting, lest someone faceplant into the rock walls. But still, too much light will ruin my craptacular latex mask standing props. So I am attempting false movement. I mean, the props don't move, so darkness plus multiple rotating DJ type lights hopefully will create a sense of movement.

Crunchy!!!! People like concrete. I replaced much of mine with shredded city mulch. As fall will be here soon, I will add lots of leaves. It doesn't rain here, so no worries. ;-)

Texture. I have a crazy amount of plants that will contact guests, in addition to threads and the like that I will install. What I need advice on is how to add tackiness. It will already be tacky in a stylistic way... I mean making the fake blood and bits seem sticky without gooping corn syrup and feeding the roaches all year. Is simple Tacky adhesive spray from craft stores enough?


----------

